
I created ethereum address to url converter. Please review my project - whoisninja
http://www.myeth.me
======
coolspot
Not bad as hello world, but so many things wrong if serious project, starting
from existence of ENS and reverse-registrar, not using smart contract but
regular transactions, not using web3 api, etc.

